# Help with rabbit 1.8t



## jimmy22 (Oct 26, 2010)

i just bought a rabbit with a 2L 8v mkIV and i have a 1.8t engein with the tranny and would like to swap it in the rabbit what would be the best way?


----------



## jimmy22 (Oct 26, 2010)

also forgot to say that it had the stock rabbit tranny in it


----------

